# Skull cleaning



## lead-head450 (Sep 30, 2009)

I posted yesterday on how i clean and bleach skulls on the "hog head" thread. Try it out, it works great.


----------



## hoythunter91 (Aug 8, 2008)

turkey deep fryer fill it with water soda ash and salt bring it to just below boil and let it sit take it out every so ofter to clean it off as much as u can once done wti that put water and bleach and bring it just below a boil again and once ur happy with how white it is ur done


----------



## BigDoggDarren (Oct 10, 2008)

spend a few bucks to have it cleaned right... beetles or maceration are the best ways...


----------



## Bugz 2 Bonz (Mar 8, 2009)

Send it to us. We Beetle clean your trophy Skulls. Bugz 2 Bonz .com


----------



## BigDoggDarren (Oct 10, 2008)

i was hinting at WhiteSkullz.com there bugz


----------

